# Farting in Harrods



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

A lady walks into Harrods.

She looks around, spots a beautiful diamond bracelet
and walks over to inspect it.

As she bends over to look more closely, she unexpectedly farts.

Very embarrassed, she looks around nervously to see if anyone noticed her little 'woops' and prays that a salesperson was not anywhere near.

As she turns around, her worst nightmare materializes in the form of a salesman standing right behind her - good looking as well.

Cool as a cucumber, he displays all of the qualities one would expect of a professional in a store like Harrods.

He politely greets the lady with, "Good day Madam. How may we help you today?"

Blushing and uncomfortable, but still hoping that the salesman somehow missed her little 'incident',
she asks, "What is the price of this lovely bracelet?"

He answers, "Madam - if you farted just looking at it -
you're going to sh!t yourself when I tell you the price!"


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

God that's funny,


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: One of the best


----------



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

Brill


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

